

John Cleese: A lecture on Creativity - lobo_tuerto
http://www.vimeo.com/18913413

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1604148> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1639049>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1671845>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2524122>

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Just wanted to mention that those aren't the same video I'm posting.

I found the one I posted a little better on the explaining side, since it is
30mins long, and those link you posted lead to a 10min video.

